# Beleuchtungseffekt



## souhudere (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Hab mir als Photoshop-neuling mal vorgenommen drei Bilder von Blitzen zusammenzufügen.  (Bild im Anhang)

Jetzt hab ich das Problem, dass ich die Wolkendecke bei den äusseren Blitzen beleuchten oder aufhellen will, dadurch aber immer der Rest des Bildes abgedunkelt wird. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit  eine Art Spot zu setzen, ohne dass die restlichen Bereiche abgedunkelt werden?

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir den entscheidenden Tipp geben. 

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit und freundliche Grüsse.


----------



## Leola13 (20. Januar 2009)

Hai,

einen Spot kannst du über die Beleuchtungseffekte setzen (Filtermenü, hab gerade kein PS zur Hand) oder arbeite mit Ebenenmasken, bzw. Einstellungsebenen.

Ciao Stefan


----------

